# what would you think if SQUARE ENIX remade.....



## narutored23 (Feb 10, 2011)

this game




for the ps 3 lol

instead of final fantasy 7


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd think that hell has frozen over and heaven was taken over by Otaku.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2011)

I would think why doesn't square make something new and leave final fantasy alone for a while and focus on that new series; like Nier perhaps, or actually make KH3.


----------



## narutored23 (Feb 10, 2011)

so you never actually like the game??? hell i think it would be one hell of a remake





CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd think that hell has frozen over and heaven was taken over by Otaku.



i mean i read an article stating why 7 cant be remade for several reasons 

itll take to long 

and it would be really expensive to make 

heres the article 

This chart looks ridiculous


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 10, 2011)

I would be wondering how they're going to screw this one up.  Its been a while since they've made a game I've actually enjoyed aside from Dragon Quest and that's easy because they just have to not deviate too far from the formula.


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 10, 2011)

This would be me:  X 9000


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

That thank God that maybe they realized FFVII really _is_ overrated and that Kingdom Hearts is a dead-end. Or should be.


----------



## narutored23 (Feb 10, 2011)

actually neir is a good game





Gnome on Fire said:


> I would think why doesn't square make something new and leave final fantasy alone for a while and focus on that new series; like Nier perhaps, or actually make KH3.



but anyways back to the topic they wont leave final fantasy alone because it is only the cash cow they can actually make for their games....

like me for example im a final fantasy fan i mean i stopped playing after 12 because how expensive the playstation 3 and how many grueling hours it takes to beat a final fantasy game, as of right now im a pretty busy guy, so for you to say leave the final fantasy series alone thats like telling a drug addict to put away his syringes and drop the drugs. i think many final fantasy fans would stop buying playstation 3 games and square enix doesnt want that to happen. 

but i honestly would buy a playstation 3 if they did a final fantasy 6 remake i think it would be a lil cheaper than 7 and wouldnt take much as long and many new fans who havent play through all the final fantasy games would dearly fall in love with 6, not because of the story but because thats how it was a stepping stone for 7 and not only that people would be introduced to one of the greatest games in  final fantasy history


----------



## Bender (Feb 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd think that hell has frozen over and heaven was taken over by Otaku.



This

And I'd take back all the negative comments I made about Square-Enix only making effeminate characters and to stop making KH their only hope of scoring cash. 

Also I'd gloat to all the FFVIItards.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

I highly doubt...nay, I bet my house that Square will _not_ remake FFVI before FFVII unless they are planning on making a Compilation for FFVI.

I don't want them to remake anything, nor do I want them to incorporate old school shit into new JRPGs. I would like them to just keep doing what they are doing...and release Versus faster.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2011)

I would like them to STOP doing what they're doing because they aren't doing anything impressive besides overseeing the Tomb Raider reboot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2011)

Garrus said:


> I would like them to STOP doing what they're doing because they aren't doing anything impressive besides overseeing the Tomb Raider reboot.


I was fairly impressed by FFXIII personally. Their handheld offerings are no slouch either. 

I do wish they would change up Dragon Quest though.


----------



## Nodonn (Feb 11, 2011)

narutored23 said:


> so you never actually like the game??? hell i think it would be one hell of a remake
> 
> i mean i read an article stating why 7 cant be remade for several reasons
> 
> ...



And you think 6 wouldn't have the same problems?
They spent 5 years developing 13 and that game consisted entirely out of hallways. If they remake this they will have to take a MASSIVE step back in graphics or it would take about 30 years to make.
Considering the fact that graphics and music are the only things good about recent Final Fantasy games I doubt they're gonna downgrade on that.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 11, 2011)

With the ol ones being remade for the DS I wouldn't be surprised for a FFVI 3DS or NGP version...but on Ps3, it would be a shock to me...but a good one =D.


----------



## Wan (Feb 11, 2011)

They'll probably end up remaking VI on the 3DS, like they remade III and IV for the DS.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Feb 11, 2011)

Not gonna happen.

And I'd rather have SquEnix do new games rather than do remakes.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2011)

narutored23 said:


> so you never actually like the game??? hell i think it would be one hell of a remake
> 
> i mean i read an article stating why 7 cant be remade for several reasons
> 
> ...



Don't fool yourself. There is no good reason for not remaking Final Fantasy VII. Square's issue is the unreasonably high expectations for a remake of VII. Right now, the game stands as one of the most critically acclaimed rpgs of its era. They're afraid of ruining that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2011)

I think they should remake FFVI, but only because Shinji Hashimoto mentioned "technical issues" as to why FFV and VI were not remade on the DS.

They shouldn't remake anything after VI.


----------



## Esura (Feb 11, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Don't fool yourself. There is no good reason for not remaking Final Fantasy VII. Square's issue is the unreasonably high expectations for a remake of VII. Right now, the game stands as one of the most critically acclaimed rpgs of its era. They're afraid of ruining that.



Actually, that makes complete sense. Why no one said anything similar to this sooner?


----------



## Skott4 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Sickest Baddest Greatest Idea Ive Ever Heard*

THAT HAS TO BE THE BADDEST SICKEST MOST WICKEDIST AWESOME SEXY PANTY WETTINGEST SUPREME RULER OF ALL GAMIEST PROBED YOUR MOTHER ALIENIST IDEA EVER!!!!!!!!! I couldnt have brainstormed a better idea in my life time. I saw this and i was like....I love Naruto. I love Square Enix games all of them and their supremely sexy perfecly animated characters!!!!! What both of them together!?!?!?!?! NARUTO MOVIE OR GAME MADE BY SQUARE ENIX  My life would be complete.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 7, 2013)

That Necro post


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 7, 2013)

VII remake only if it looks like this.


----------



## eluna (Sep 7, 2013)

My dream would became true,btw FF6 deserve more a remake than FF7


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 7, 2013)

wat          .


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 8, 2013)

narutored23 said:


> so you never actually like the game??? hell i think it would be one hell of a remake
> 
> i mean i read an article stating why 7 cant be remade for several reasons
> 
> ...



To be honest that doesn't even make sense. It's the same thing as making a brand new Final Fantasy, just your character designs are already there, your weapon designs, your level designs, no thinking involved just recreate it on a new fresh engine. 

That's gotta be bullshit they just wanted to shut the fans up if you ask me. It's not like they had to take FF7's actual resources and painstakingly convert them or something, all they had to do was remake ideas that were already complete.  

Sure it's longer and all that but hey the new level of development means they need to step it up and get more people to work on multiple projects at once. So while we're waiting for one there are other less expansive titles like XIII. 

I'm sure there's a way they could have fitted that in if they REALLY felt like doing it. 

Anyways on topic I wouldn't care. Personally I couldn't play through the end of either 6 or 7 when it comes to FF I have taste that's out of the norm. Everytime I try to play them I just lose all sense of purpose in the middle, I like free roaming and open world games and all but I didn't feel very excited when those games opened up. 

So then I kinda just quit halfway through. I liked 2,4,5,8,9, and 10 though.  If it were my personal choice I'd have them remake 4,8 or 9 out of those.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2013)

As long as it's written by Toriyama.


----------



## Hagoromo Gitsune (Sep 12, 2013)

Hell no. Unless it's a HD remake like Final Fantasy X, just no. I don't want my childhood tainted by Square Enix. They haven't made so many good games the recently aside from their Kingdom Hearts games.


----------

